# Pannier rack for road bike without eyelets



## Dreamer21 (7 Jan 2017)

Any advice I would like to be able to ride a road bike in but want to fit a pannier rack so I can carry my work laptop in without it going on my back. Would like any advice or best way to get pannier rack without damaging or drilling holes into the bike.


----------



## rowdin (7 Jan 2017)

https://www.evanscycles.com/topeak-quick-release-beam-rack-mtx-00120894

That might do the job.


----------



## iandg (7 Jan 2017)

I bought my son an Axiom Journey


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2017)

A Topeak Roadie Rack sounds as if it's made for the job.

But it only easily takes a small Topeak bag which is probably not big enough for your laptop.

Buy the Axiom suggested by @wicker man.

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/700c-road-bike-racks/690-roadie-rack


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2017)

I have a trek skewer rack on my trek roadie, works a treat but is limited to something like 20kg....more than enough for what I want to carry!


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2017)

Any rack attached with p clips...unless it's a carbon bike...then either beam rack (note quite strict weight limits which need to include the bag) or seatcollar attachment could work

Or get a Carradice with the seat post attachment thingy @jefmcg for details


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Jan 2017)

i've attached a rack by putting the qr skewer through the rack stays at the bottom and securing it at the seatpost bridge with a short bungee cord wrapped around a couple of times


----------



## Dreamer21 (7 Jan 2017)

rowdin said:


> https://www.evanscycles.com/topeak-quick-release-beam-rack-mtx-00120894
> 
> That might do the job.


Would you have to put a special bag on this rack?

I want carry my laptop in which is under about 1.5 kg has any one stuck laptop on these kind of pannier rack? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dreamer21 (8 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Any rack attached with p clips...unless it's a carbon bike...then either beam rack (note quite strict weight limits which need to include the bag) or seatcollar attachment could work
> 
> Or get a Carradice with the seat post attachment thingy @jefmcg for details



With these beam racks I was online and the guy from wiggle and he was saying that the bike rack is to go with the rack it is made for is this true or can you just pick the correct bag?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> What about a Carradice SQR slim?


That works great for a 13" Macbook in a sleeve, but nothing larger.


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> Would you have to put a special bag on this rack?
> 
> I want carry my laptop in which is under about 1.5 kg has any one stuck laptop on these kind of pannier rack?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yes, you need the bag that slides on. These are great, will do exactly what you need, just beware how much weight you add in addition to the weight of the bag. Note, can't use the beam racks on a carbon seat post

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Bike-Bac...9916&sr=8-2&keywords=topeak+mtx+exp+trunk+bag


----------



## Dreamer21 (8 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Yes, you need the bag that slides on. These are great, will do exactly what you need, just beware how much weight you add in addition to the weight of the bag. Note, can't use the beam racks on a carbon seat post
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Bike-Bac...9916&sr=8-2&keywords=topeak+mtx+exp+trunk+bag


If I change my seat post to a different one will di2 fit the same way or would I need to change the clamps inside the seat post is there any way of checking with out buying and trial and error?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2017)

You could also try a rack like this

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/700c-road-bike-racks/690-roadie-rack

(attaches to stays and brake bolt)


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> If I change my seat post to a different one will di2 fit the same way or would I need to change the clamps inside the seat post is there any way of checking with out buying and trial and error?


No idea, why don't you ask your LBS  Is the bike carbon?


----------



## Dreamer21 (9 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> No idea, why don't you ask your LBS  Is the bike carbon?


Yeah the bike is carbon asked the concept store and they said it should be fine to swap the seat post as the centre tube would be able to handle the load.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> Yeah the bike is carbon asked the concept store and they said it should be fine to swap the seat post as the centre tube would be able to handle the load.


Get them to supply the appropriate kit


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Jan 2017)

If you are simply transporting a laptop, fine, but my advice would be to avoid the hack jobs, I've gone through a few options. Seat post mounted racks and p-clips and QR lever mounted racks, all which ended up in the bin.

Both had ridiculous weight restrictions, ~10kg max weight and both rattled and rubbed profusely and worst of all I suffered from heel strike with every rotation of the cranks unless I pivoted the rack unnaturally, which unbalanced the bike. I couldn't do any serious shopping on commute home which would have been nice considering I owned a rack! Bear in mind my d-lock weighs about 1.5kg, the pannier bags another 0.5-.75kg, leaving me barely enough capacity to get a few cans of beer, spuds and onions in along side my work kit. Maybe I was unlucky and demanding too much, but it wasn't a solution for me.

Instead I opted for a second bike I built myself for which is designed for touring (extra length in seat/chain stays to prevent heel strike!) and I stopped bastardising my road racing bike with accessories it was never meant to carry. Aslo consider you might be putting strain on components that were not designed for the extra weight, its not unrealistic to suggest you shorten the life of your wheel spokes and carbon frame with the extra weight if it's a racing bike by design. If space isn't tight, I consider adding a second hand touring bike to your collection, complete with front and rear racks so you can balance loads. Otherwise, a laptop in a messenger bag should suffice!

I would question why one would commute on a carbon framed bike and add extra weight to it with a rack and lug cargo around with it, especially if you can have the option of having a second bike.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2017)

I think it has been said before, but-- P clips.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Jan 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> by putting the qr skewer through the rack stays at the bottom


Doesn't that result in much less contact area between the QR lever and the rack stay eye and the dropout (cf normal QR lever bases direct on dropout outer surfaces) to the detriment of secure fastening?


----------



## dim (12 Jan 2017)

here's the answer .... I use a backpack:








you can fit a lot more in than just your laptop ....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Doesn't that result in much less contact area between the QR lever and the rack stay eye and the dropout (cf normal QR lever bases direct on dropout outer surfaces) to the detriment of secure fastening?


did wonder that but it worked…


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> here's the answer .... I use a backpack:
> 
> View attachment 158058
> 
> ...


Is it very well padded? If not have you considered the potential consequences on your neck and back in a fall, especially if heavy?


----------



## Dreamer21 (14 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> here's the answer .... I use a backpack:
> 
> View attachment 158058
> 
> ...


 
I find that a bag makes my back really sweaty but I do like wearing one but as I'm going to start commuting 25miles a day I would like the pannier think I'm going for the topeak one just need to get it for the rigth price as don't want to spend more then £40 on it


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> I find that a bag makes my back really sweaty but I do like wearing one but as I'm going to start commuting 25miles a day I would like the pannier think I'm going for the topeak one just need to get it for the rigth price as don't want to spend more then £40 on it


Didn't you just spend 3k on the bike?!


----------



## Dreamer21 (14 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Didn't you just spend 3k on the bike?!



Yes I'm broke now these are extra bits I don't really want to spend to much money on


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2017)

Buy the right bits that won't damage your 3k bike however


----------

